# Towing a Lexus GX460



## jgoergen (Nov 13, 2011)

Has anyone towed a Lexus GX460 4 wheels down?  Did you need a lube pump?  We are looking to purchase an 07, 08 or 09.  Lexus says no, but I know people are towing them.  They do make a base plate for the 07, but not the 08 or 09.  The body style, per dealer, has not changed at all.


----------



## akjimny (Nov 14, 2011)

Read the owner's manual.  It will tell you if it can be towed 4-down.  I checked the Motorhome Magazine Dinghy Towing Guide and it only listed one Lexus - a 2009 model.  However, it did list several Toyotas, which are Lexus' poor cousins.  The one common factor was that all the vehicles must have manual transmissions.  If yours has an automatic, you'll probably have to get either a tow dolly or a trailer.


----------



## Triple E (Nov 14, 2011)

Try this http://www.remcotowing.com/vehicles  hope it answer your question.  Good luck.


----------

